

New in elasticsearch: Percolator - finds saved searches that match a document - simonw
http://www.elasticsearch.org/blog/2011/02/08/percolator.html

======
simonw
I've been following elasticsearch for a while now - it's a fascinating
project. It's similar to Solr, but it's designed from the ground up for
seamless sharded horizontal scaling (Solr is mainly designed for master/slave
replication), speakers JSON/REST by default and keeps on getting more and more
interesting features - geospatial support is baked in for example.

Percolator has really captured my imagination. Instead of storing documents
and running searches against them, you can store searches and feed in a
document and ask "which search queries would this match". It turns search
upside down. I'm not a hundred percent sure what this is useful for (two
examples would be a saved-search alert feature of some sort or something for
firing off events based on an incoming stream of data, such as the Twitter
firehose) but it's a fascinating ability.

~~~
Mpdreamz
Another use case would be to setup business rules or even get a workflow
going. If i add this document it matches the queries a,b,c so i can do steps
x,y and/or z afterwards.

Percolators is a truely perculiar feauture indeed :)

